# A Sad Story with a happy ending!!!



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

Last year I moved into the apt I'm in now and on my 4th day here I noticed this beautiful cat. He was big and fluffy but he could only walk on 3 legs. the 4th his back left leg was literally hanging off. It had been badly broken somehow. I tried to get him to come to me but he wouldn't. i found out this beautiful animal had been abandoned 3 years earlier by an uncaring owner. So I made it my mission to try to help him. He didn't trust any humans so I worked on earning his trust. i left food out and water and he began to come around. He finally let me close enough to touch him. Last night he came into my apartment and I quickly closed the balcony door. he was now safe inside my place. he makes kitty number 6 for me. Right now he is in the bedroom window. I know he is scared but my cats are trying to make him feel welcome by getting up on the sill with him and just sitting. Eventually he will come around(i used to work with a cat rescue) So I know he will. He loves to be petted but is still not quite trusting me yet,but at least he is warm,safe in a place wit food and clean water. He is very underweight(his fur makes him look bigger then he is) I ahve named him Dante and i have included a picture.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a sweet looking boy! What is the status of his leg now? You mentioned it was badly broken, but a year ago.. 

And how did you find out what had happened to him (the uncaring owner)? Does that mean he was out in the elements for three years?

Also, how sweet of your resident cats to help make him feel welcome 

...AND HOW AWESOME OF YOU to let Dante in! You are a great person


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

I was informed by the management of the complex i live in that he was abandoned. His leg healed but not quite right. It is slightly twisted but my vet thinks she can fix it i fell in love with Dante he is so sweet and easy to love. He just needs to get used to someone who actually cares. As to how his leg got broken it was some kids in the complex tossing rocks at him But he is safe now.....And he knows it. and yes he was out in the elements for 3 long years OH!! and one other thign he is the daddy to my little girl Ferra We think he is a ragdoll but not really sure. He is pretty dirty but we will clean him up with some wipes.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

LisaF said:


> As to how his leg got broken it was some kids in the complex tossing rocks at him  ... and yes he was out in the elements for 3 long years


UGH I HATE KIDS. Well. I hate mean kids. 

Poor Dante. So glad he is safe now :cat


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

I know blondie so do I. and yes he is very safe loved and wanted


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Dante is beautiful! I'm glad your other kitties are trying to make him feel welcomed. Keep us posted about his leg. Thank you for finding a place in your home for him.
Lucy :blackcat


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful, handsome boy!! I second that you are GREAT for what you've done for him! It sounds like Dante is in for a wonderful life after having a tough go at it due to cruel people. It's so sweet that your other kitties are making it so easy for him to come around when he is able, just wonderful for him. I am excited for him to be completely at ease and finally able to EXPECT love and care! My manager used to throw rocks at the kittens I rescued next to my work until I ripped him a brand new one!!! Ugh, some people and kids. :-x


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Dante is handsome, and I'm so glad you've been able to get him inside and safe. Thank you.

I fed a big ginger outside for several years and it took me three months or more to get him to trust me. I used to feed him in the carport on the hood of the car when I had one. One day he left his food and came right over to me. I stroked his head twice and he turned away and jumped down. Then he looked up at me and I'd swear his expression said, "I can't believe I did that."

So you're quite right. Don't push things and mostly they come around.

One fun thing about big ginger was that a few times he wanted something and I didn't know what it was, so he'd turn round, and from a distance spray in my direction.


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

lol Jim..that is cute!! And yes they do come around when they feel you arn't going to hurt them. I just love Dante and so do all my other roomies...he is still in the window I don't think he knows what to do now that he is warm and safe....He keeps peeking at me from around the corner and then runnign back to the window....but he loves it when I pet him Tomorrow he will be better


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dante you don't know it yet, but you have just won the kitty lottery.


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a true ending to this story. Dante was too feral to keep inside first chance he got he ran but he was always at my door. He did come in for food,water love and and playtime with everyeone but he left always. this past summer he came to my door he didn't eat but stayed on the balcony with my other babies. they snuggled him and cleaned him. I noticed the huge black spot on his side. We figured he was attacked by a racoon. He would not come into the house and he wouldn';t let me pick him up. I noticed he was shaking and very unsteady. My son and I spent 6 hours just lvoing and petting him and he purred the whole time. then he left and the next day I found him under a tree and he had passed away. We buried him. I'am so sad he is goine but at least in the last 2 years of his life he knew he was loved and wanted. R.I.P Dante see you at the Rainbow bridge someday.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is just gorgeous! Are you going to get his leg looked at soon?


----------



## dollysmamma (Dec 28, 2012)

So pleased for Dante, I have a rescue kitten. Dolly she was found in a garden shed with her mother and 4 sisters and taken to our families boarding kennels she was 8/12 weeks old and weighed 150grams her sisters were using her for target practice. I took her home and bottle fed 5mls of milk every 90mins for 2 weeks and kept her safe and warm when she was strong enough she moved onto recovery meat for 2 weeks at the beginning of december I managed to get her onto kitten food because she is still so small I have to soak it in boiled water and spread a little pate on top to tempt her but now at roughly 4/5 months old she weighs 1lb and runs round the house with my older bad tempered cat and 2 yorkshire terriers. Unfortunatley the vet thinks she has some form of dwarfism that's why I joined this forum hopefully to find more info to help with Dollys needs in the future as she gets older (and hopefully bigger it will make it easier to catch her when its feedin time)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor sweet Dante. He had a rough life, but it was made so much sweeter through your love and care for him.


----------



## dollysmamma (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry just saw your last post poor Dante


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart breaks for Dante. Thanks for showing him love and feeding him. Such a sad story. I dont understand how people can ignore cats and wounded ones at that and not do anything about them. I hope bad karma visits the people in a big way who abandoned this cat. Run free and happy and healthy sweet Dante. All of us on CF would of loved you too!


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

He was very much loved by all of us and he still is. He lives on in our hearts. i also adopted his duaghter from a friend who was going to have her put down as no one wanted her. So I took in and she is so much like her daddy. I look into her eyes and I see them both looking back at me....I couldn't give Dante the full life he deserved but I can give it to Ferra.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dante's passing. You did the best you could and loved him. I'm happy you were able to adopt his daughter. It was meant to be. I wish you all the best and look forward to seeing your photos of her.


----------



## LisaF (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Orry. I'm glad I have her...she is so loving and gentle just like Dante was. I will be posting pics of her as soon as I get a new camera..she is a beauty!


----------



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry! That's so heartbreaking!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous cat. He really is one lucky cat too, wonderful of you to take care of him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad for Dante! He is a very lucky, handsome boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dante sounds like he was a Very Special Boy..
At least he had some love in his life...
Run Free to the Bridge, Dante...
You're in the arms of the Angeles now...


----------

